
United Airlines Is Replacing Employee Bonuses with a Lottery - shill
http://fortune.com/2018/03/04/united-airlines-employee-bonuses-lottery/
======
csense
This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. The reason for having a performance
bonus is to reward employees for doing their job well. The theory is that the
employees will continue to do their job well, because they feel a sense of
obligation for past bonuses, and a sense of hope for future bonuses.

If what you get is determined randomly, and has no relation to your
performance, that eliminates the reason for having a performance bonus in the
first place.

------
pixl97
>That seems almost certain to breed more resentment than enthusiasm.

And mistrust. How can the employees be sure the lottery wasn't gamed?

